# what would you do?



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I have my Great Uncles Remington 700 in 7mm mag with a fixed 4x leupold scope on it. I feel like the 4x is a bit under power for the gun but its how he had it for hunting out in idaho. 
I'd like to start taking longer than 100 yard shots at deer more consistaltly and have the room to practice longer shots before shooting at living creatures. I feel that the 4x scope has its limits.

Would you:
1. Get a good scope and put it on the 7mm
2. buy a new/decent gun and a decent scope

basically i will after pinching pennies have about $450 to spend


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Keep the gun, get the scope. Don't be afraid to spend all you possiblt can on optics


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

thats what i was thinking. im going to keep the old optic and hopefully one day return that gun to "original form." shooting a deer at 250 yards in South Carolina has me on the long range bug. There were some much bigger deer out to 350 400 but I didnt have cofidence in a borrowed gun to sling some lead.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Remington 700*

You can get some good glass for $450. I would slap some quality glass on it and call it good. I would probably have the trigger lightened to around 1.5 lbs, glass bed the action and float the barrel. No reason that Remington 700 won't shoot 1/2 inch or less at 100 yards. When your shooting that good 400 yard shots will not seam so out of reach. Just know the ballistics of the round and have at it. I used to carry a ballistic chart for each caliber under the shell holder on the stock of the rifle. You just have to be good at estimating yardage or get a lazer rangefinder. The rest is holding a steady aim and squeezing the trigger and not jerking it.

My Remington 700 in 25-06 shoots 1.5 inches at 300 yards. Genearlly 1 hole at 100 with handloads or Federal Premium 100 grain ballistic tip factory loads. 

Keep the gun and spend your money on a good scope and see what she will do.

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

x2 on the trigger.....I wouldnt go that low though. I'd go 2.5lbs...... I personally like 1.5-2.5lbs but to a person that isn't overly familiar with shooting or shooting a particular gun, 1.5 feels like you can breath on it and it will go off, but once you get used to a trigger that low, especially on a crisp 700, you won't want anything higher.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Keep the gun, get the scope. Don't be afraid to spend all you possiblt can on optics


Yep. While I'm NOT a fan of the 7mm, it's a well proven round. i'd get a better scope.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*7mm Rem Mag*

I am not a fan of the 7mm Rem Mag either but I would become one in this case. Especially since it is a relative's gun. It will shoot deer a long way off. 

I had one and did not like it. It was not a Remington. It was a Savage but had a really thin barrel on it. Could not get the accuracy I wanted. Sold it.

My bro-n-law has one that shoots really small groups. Has a really light trigger and has a nice scope on it. He loves it.

My 25-06 has about 1.5 lb trigger. The 6mm does as well. After I got used to it I would not have one over 2 lbs. It is not a good idea to have a loaner gun with that light of a trigger pull. Bad idea.

But a light trigger helps with accuracy. Get it done and play with it. You will love it.

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I am not a fan of the 7mm Rem Mag either but I would become one in this case. Especially since it is a relative's gun. It will shoot deer a long way off.
> 
> I had one and did not like it. It was not a Remington. It was a Savage but had a really thin barrel on it. Could not get the accuracy I wanted. Sold it.
> 
> ...


Darin I just traded my Encore 209x50 for a Ruger M77 MKII 7mm......I wasnt looking for THAT much gun. Ideally I would have gotten 243. 270, 30-06 or 308....but I saw the gun and saw it was in near NIB condition and said, OK! Perdy gun, I may keep it or may trade, but I doubt I can get as good a deal trading again as I got this go around. Only thing I HATE is the trigger. It really needs some work, or possibly a drop-in after market job. I may look into doing it myself. At WORST, mess it up, and have to buy an aftermarket trigger, at best, end up with about 2lbs.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I am not a fan of the 7mm Rem Mag either but I would become one in this case. Especially since it is a relative's gun. It will shoot deer a long way off.
> 
> I had one and did not like it. It was not a Remington. It was a Savage but had a really thin barrel on it. Could not get the accuracy I wanted. Sold it.
> 
> ...


I'm more of a .308 guy and .300 WSM. For me, the 300 has a bit more punch, heavier round. Just personal preference.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Keep that 700 7 MM ya have a great long range gun bought mine in 1970 its never let me down. Im with spending your money on optics you can only hit what you see. The 7 Mag will do the job on anything we have to hunt maybe outside of brown bears ,and we dont have too many around these parts.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

WV Cobbmullet said:


> Keep that 700 7 MM ya have a great long range gun bought mine in 1970 its never let me down. Im with spending your money on optics you can only hit what you see. The 7 Mag will do the job on anything we have to hunt maybe outside of brown bears ,and we dont have too many around these parts.


Aint seen a grizzly around here in years


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a new TC encore pro hunter too... So I may look into a new barrel for that come spring and take that route. Just wondering what you folks would have done. I like the 7mm mag round. Shoots flatter than 300 mag and 300 wsm (surprised me).


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

TreednNC said:


> Aint seen a grizzly around here in years


Use to be a few till I got my first 22 bloodthirsty lill sucker.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I can understand the sentimental value you place on the rifle. I also agree that a fixed 4x scope is really limiting the true effectiveness. I personally feel that you would do the rifle justice by upgrading the optics and honoring the memory of your great uncle by carrying the rifle in the field.... chances are he will be sitting right there next to you on every hunt !


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

TreednNC said:


> Aint seen a grizzly around here in years


I hear that there are grizzley "bears" roaming the beaches in Rehoboth,De. 

Oh... you are referring to the 4 legged variety :redface:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, someone thought it worked. If you are young and have good eyesite, open sites at 100yds should be a "given". 7MM is a good flat round, so are many others. My 30.06 is my reach out and it wants .180-185. No heavier. Learn the gun and yourself. than get what you need. jmo


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Get the Scope*

Keep the gun and spend your money on a good scope. I have a Ruger in 7mm mag. and love it. It'll shoot 1" groups at 200 yds with a stock trigger. I dont know much about trigger pull or scopes because I've always hunted with shot guns. I bought it because someone I knew said he had one and loved it. I am still waiting to kill a deer with it and have had it 7 YEARS! Just dont go to rifle country anymore.


----------

